
Show HN: Advent of Code in a different language every day - nitnelave
https://github.com/nitnelave/advent_of_code_2019
======
nitnelave
Advent of code
([https://adventofcode.com/2019](https://adventofcode.com/2019)) is a
programming puzzle a day for each day of December, in increasing difficulty.

I chose to start with the more "esoteric" languages to keep the ones I was
more familiar with for when the problems are more complex :)

~~~
Tankenstein
Am doing the same thing, but am quite behind. Planning to use my vacation to
make up for it. [https://uku.dev/](https://uku.dev/)

